# Got a new toy.



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

This is a game changer. Way better than the old 1,000 mw machine hacked together from blue ray burner parts.

It's a NEJE Master 3500. Way more precise and 6" square burn area.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 27, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

Magic bob has a pen jig. But I think I may hack together a stepper motor jig.


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a 1500, thought it was pretty cool so I just ordered the 3500. Should be here in about 2 weeks from china.


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> I have a 1500, thought it was pretty cool so I just ordered the 3500. Should be here in about 2 weeks from china.


Mine took exactly 2 weeks from banggood. Later I'll post a few things to look out for when you set it up. I thought it was not working right but it's just needed some tweaks.


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 27, 2019)

Amazon has it for $190 and the 7000 for $230. The 7000 can also support a 20 watt laser which I would assume has to be purchased separatly.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 27, 2019)

Very cool!  I think I will add this to my list of tools that I need.


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

About 130 if you can wait 2 weeks


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

Also I think you can put a 20 watt on a 3500.


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 27, 2019)

eharri446 said:


> Amazon has it for $190 and the 7000 for $230. The 7000 can also support a 20 watt laser which I would assume has to be purchased separatly.


I paid $160 on ebay. I think the 7000 will do metal also???????


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

I got this one just have to wait a few weeks. About 180 for 7 watts.


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> I have a 1500, thought it was pretty cool so I just ordered the 3500. Should be here in about 2 weeks from china.



I found two minor problems.

The wires in the yellow circle got in the way of the carriage zeroing while initializing.  You just have smash them down a bit.

I also had to loosen the tension to the belt with the screw on the right. It was too tight and straining the motor.


----------



## Roly (Sep 27, 2019)

I bordered one about 3 months ago.  First one went missing and am waiting for number 2. it is a long wait for one down here but i am excited.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 27, 2019)

Is it difficult to assemble?


----------



## chartle (Sep 27, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Is it difficult to assemble?


It's two assemblies, Four nuts 2 plugs. They even  include a little wrench.


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 27, 2019)

I've watched a few videos on this model. It seems to be pretty cool, especially since there is no little platform that your object has to sit on. Not sure  if this is one of our members here, but here is a jig made for the 3500 and even has a video to show how it works. 
3500 laser Jig


----------



## chartle (Sep 28, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> I've watched a few videos on this model. It seems to be pretty cool, especially since there is no little platform that your object has to sit on. Not sure  if this is one of our members here, but here is a jig made for the 3500 and even has a video to show how it works.
> 3500 laser Jig


Yes it's from @Magicbob 

I think that will tag him or do I have post his name three times?


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm here, the 360 rotary jig is available from our website.
It comes with a complete pen jig plus a bottle stopper jig. as well as all required hardware.
it will also do closed end stuff as well.
All for only $74


----------



## TonyL (Sep 29, 2019)

chartle said:


> It's two assemblies, Four nuts 2 plugs. They even  include a little wrench.


Thank you.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 11, 2019)

So I just got mine in today. Had to put it together and test it so I could leave feedback on Ebay. Lol I used one of the pics in its gallery. It recommends burning wood at 30ms but I thought being a pice of oak that I may need to burn higher. Set it at 40ms. Should have followed the book because I lost a little detail. Not bad for first run though. This is on a 3" x 2" piece of oak.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 12, 2019)

Burned this on a set of knife scales. This 3500 is pretty cool.


----------



## chartle (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a gcode NC file that burns a centering pattern. Not sure how to post it here.

Can't find a good pic of it but you can see it under the wood.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 12, 2019)

chartle said:


> I have a gcode NC file that burns a centering pattern. Not sure how to post it here.
> 
> Can't find a good pic of it but you can see it under the wood. View attachment 226690View attachment 226691


Is it a code that we can just enter into the unit Cliff? I planed on drawing one on the board I mounted my unit to, but would be cool to let it burn its own graph.


----------



## chartle (Oct 13, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Is it a code that we can just enter into the unit Cliff? I planed on drawing one on the board I mounted my unit to, but would be cool to let it burn its own graph.


It's the "CNC" function. I created the file in Adobe illustrator and used inkscape to convert that into gcode.  If you are a member of the NEJE masters facebook group its uploaded there. Just no idea were to put it here. Its  .NC file.

If you PM an email address I can send it to you.

Here it is in action.


----------



## chartle (Oct 13, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Is it a code that we can just enter into the unit Cliff? I planed on drawing one on the board I mounted my unit to, but would be cool to let it burn its own graph.


Ok here it is. If you open it you will see its just a text file with XY coordinates and code to turn the laser on and off. Its the same kind of code that can run CNC machines and I think 3D printers.

Normally these are .NC files but I had to change it to a .TXT so the board's software would upload it. Not sure f you have to rename it.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 13, 2019)

Yea I just copied it to a word file. You can actually google each code and it will tell you what the command is. Of course, now finding the right command for the operation will be fun. Lol


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 13, 2019)

I did center up the laser though and took a square to help align things.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm having some fun with this thing Cliff!


----------



## chartle (Oct 13, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> I did center up the laser though and took a square to help align things.


You find stuff looks even better if you bolt it down. The little angles are not to keep it from tipping but to keep it from sliding around.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 13, 2019)

chartle said:


> You find stuff looks even better if you bolt it down. The little angles are not to keep it from tipping but to keep it from sliding around.


Yea, I put the angle brackets at opposite corners and screwed them down.


----------



## chartle (Oct 13, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Yea, I put the angle brackets at opposite corners and screwed them down.


Do you figure out the file I attached above or do you still need the nc file?


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 13, 2019)

chartle said:


> Do you figure out the file I attached above or do you still need the nc file?


Not really. I copied it to word. There are a lot of gcodes in there but would have to look each one up to see what it does. Lol That's ok. Appreciate the help anyway. I drew the squares on my board and it will do for now.


----------



## chartle (Oct 14, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Not really. I copied it to word. There are a lot of gcodes in there but would have to look each one up to see what it does. Lol That's ok. Appreciate the help anyway. I drew the squares on my board and it will do for now.


Whats your goal with gcode files. I just make them to burn them. Are you trying to write your own. But I found this tool to be nice to see what your file looks like and how it will cut.









						NC Viewer // GCode Viewer and Machine Simulator
					

Powerful online GCode Viewer to simulate GCode files. NC Viewer is the best free gcode editor for verifying CNC and 3D printer files.




					ncviewer.com


----------

